# New forum look?



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ok is the forum new?I logged in an now it's all new and a ton of ads...
I don't like it


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't see any changes.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I dont see any changes neither.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Evidently there is a change happening because Patty said she can't login but what she sees is different. 

I don't know about anybody else but I hate change unless of course it makes things even better.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It's all new format. Yuck


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Mine's the same.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm wondering if Patty can't login is because it was in the middle of the rollover for her.

I still don't see anything different.

I'm going to leave a throw away email addy for anyone having trouble logging in: [email protected] That way they have a way to contact someone so we can get the admins to try and fix it.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I have to keep logging in. It logs me out every time. Too.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ok the ads really suck. I hate forums that have all these sponsored ads.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The only thing I like so far is the pics load easier and faster


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you do a screen shot? Mine is still the old format.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol I'll try to take a pic tonight from my other cell to this cell.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

As far as I know, there is no changes, good or bad, recently done here. I do know the premium members have no ads, so it is a lot less annoying. I would also recommend installing ad block, which eliminates many if not all those pesky ads.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Austin just confirmed nothing is being done with the forum. Do you think there's a problem, havasu?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

There is definitely a change. I logged out and back in and it's new.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I keep seeing all these ads. I wonder if it's in desktop mode or Mobile mode?I did nothing to change it and can't figure it out


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nannypatty can't log in at all and what she could see of the forum she said it was different.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I know on my PC there is mega ads,when logged in there isn't as many ads.Before I installed adblock it was sucking 3-4 gigs of data a month...


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

It's all changed on my end. Bigger font, more ads , new formatting. I'm going to have to get used to it.
Slower response time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Patty, is the whole thing different? Can you do a screen shot so we can see what it looks like?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

My screen shot


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you always use a phone and not a computer? Computer, tablets and phones can be apples and oranges when it comes to page comparisons.

I don't see ads on my phone. I also have an ad blocker on it. I have both the app and the link to the forum on my phone for when I'm away from the computer. I prefer to use the forum link over the app.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I use both my phone and my tablet. They have both changed.
Maryellens is the same as mine.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

My cell and laptop changed


----------



## Frankie (May 27, 2016)

I think it's changing for everyone. Mine is the new format on all my devices.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Mine hasn't changed but other sites have.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I was unaware you were referring to the Chicken Forum on the app, via a cell phone. Yes, they are doing work on the apps. Sometimes, you get better results by eliminating the app, then reinstalling the app again.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Check and make sure that your cell or tablet is set to "desk top version" . I just logged in and logged out and nothing's changed.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

How do you set it to desk top?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah I need desk top I'm so not liking this new look


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Check for an adblock app, I have one on my phone that is pretty effective.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I changed my settings , it's ok but I really want the old way lol


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I put an ad lock on, but it didn't work. At this point I find a lot of the ads more than suggestive..I really don't like the new changes and I will be weighing whether to continue CF .


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah the soft porn ads are a real turnoff to me


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I've flipped a few switches. Is this any better?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

OMG! Soft porn? We will be working on that one quickly.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

From what I can see this morning, it's better. Thx!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It's a bit better


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

No fair!!!I didn't see any soft porn...


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

If anyone can identify the soft porn you are receiving, please either screen shot it and place it here, or describe the company who is promoting this, so we can have it removed immediately. ALso, CMG management has been contacted regarding this uncalled for crap.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Was it chicken porn?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One of the things I was told was an ad for breast implants.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

As soon as I saw it I logged out and went to another forum. The ads are always changing and I haven't seen it since..


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Anyone who saw this soft porn and was annoyed, please let me know and I will upgrade your membership to an ad free premium version


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I did for sure,havsau. Pretty much the same as Maryellen.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I haven't seen any gross ads anymore whew . Thank you administration! !


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Glad to hear this. Please report if this occurs again.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

It also helps if I get a url so I know which ad to block. Sorry for the softcore porn. That's uncalled for and we will correct it.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

It's back but I don't know how to get the url for you. It is flipping around tge different areas on the forum.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What are you on, Patty? Phone, tablet, computer? I don't know if you noticed or not but your status was changed, you shouldn't be seeing anything at all which makes me wonder if there is a virus on whatever it is you're using.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I though maybe my status changed because I haven't seen anything on my tablet. What I saw was on my cell so maybe it could be a virus. I may take it off the cell and stick to my tablet...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Or delete it and reinstall. You know how these electronic devices can be and sadly we can't take a hammer to them to work the way we want them to.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, it's been suggested you run Malwarebytes on your phone. It's available for everything but the IOS operating system. I have it on my laptop and love it. There is a free version and one that is a one time payment. The one time payment version is all automatic, the free one you have to do regular checks.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

My computer friend installed the one time pay version of Malwarebytes on both of our computers. it is good stuff. I run free AVG on my phone.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, thx. I took it off my phone. I worked as busy a day as I have in a long time so I'm just now getting on. I may reinstall the CF on my phone and see what happens. I'll check out the malwarebytes...


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I use Webroot Secure Anywhere. It takes care of malware, rootkits, virusus and all that other stuff.


----------

